# Honda Generator EZ-2500



## truenorth777 (Mar 28, 2006)

Hello

I am fixing up a Honda EZ-2500 generator and I am wondering what the compression should be on this model.

I can get it to start and it runs great when you do get it started but it takes about 20 - 25 pulls to get it running.

The compression reading I am getting on this model is (35 to 40 psi)

I think it should be much higher like (65 to 100psi)

I'm not too familiar with hondas and the compression that they should have.

If anyone knows if this is the proper psi dont hesitate to post.

Thank you.


----------

